# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Novi postovi

## Mima

Ne rade.

----------


## Mima

Hm!

----------


## Argente

Osim ovog!

----------


## leonisa

meni rade svi.

----------


## leonisa

meni rade svi. 
al ne mogu postati. 
kaze database error. 
sad kaze 16 sekundi.

----------


## leonisa

wtf? lol

nije mi uopce pokazao da sam postala.
uglavnom, kuzim da novi postovi ne znace opcija pogle nove postove vec da se nemre postati.
svi smo zbanani!

----------


## Manuela.

ni meni ne rade, osim ovog.....

----------


## kljucic

i meni kaže database error, ali svejedno pošalje

----------


## Jurana

Ne rade ni meni, a ima i zezancije s postanjem.
Ali zanimljivo, obavještava ako ideš postati duplo. Je li to novo?

----------


## Jurana

Vidi, postovi kljucic i Manuele su se naknadno ubacili prije mojega (barem kako sam ja to vidjela maloprije)

----------


## leonisa

kaj vam daje postat na drugim temama? meni na govancetu nije dalo. idemo opet.

----------


## Mima

Javlja database error ali post prođe.

----------


## Jurana

Kao, ne da ti, ali se post ipak pojavi.
Idem za tobom na govance

----------


## leonisa

proslo. al na glavnoj strani zadnji postovi su bili oko pola 3.
ovo je prvoaprilska sala s dilejem  :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

To nas Kaae navlači da svi dođemo na govance

----------


## leonisa

eeee  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

ovo je online igra skrivaca. ni meni nije bilo postova osim od jurane i to ne svih. sad ih ima jos.

----------


## tina55

meni ne radi

----------


## magriz

gdje nego na govance 
dajte jedan i o pucketanju usiju pod noktima

----------


## ivarica

imamo problema sa serverom, sutra/preksutra bi se trebali srediti

dotad ne mozemo napraviti puno

----------


## Blekonja

ni meni ništa

----------


## Beti3

A meni otišao isti post tri puta, iako mi je rečeno da nije ni jednom i da čekam 17 sec. Nadam se da će biti dva obrisana. Da ne moram opet škartoc na glavu. Baš me zanima hoće li ovo proći.

----------


## puntica

kao što je ivarica napisala, imamo problema sa serverom
riješit će se preko vikenda
sori na neugodnostima, ali ne možemo niš napravit  :Saint:

----------


## rossa

gledajmo pozitivnu stranu. imat ćemo par sati viška  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

testing .. testing

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> gdje nego na govance 
> dajte jedan i o pucketanju usiju pod noktima


 :lool:

----------


## admin

Sad bi trebali raditi

----------


## Mima

rade!

----------

